# clearwater paylake????



## fortasiastar (Jul 2, 2005)

i need help... i live in central ohio and i am looking for ClearWater paylake. does anyone know where it is? HELP!!!!


----------



## jdog (Jul 23, 2007)

4833 Hendron Rd Groveport OH 43125


----------



## jdog (Jul 23, 2007)

My bad i didnt see you wrote this 2 years ago you probably know where it is now.


----------

